

What's my lat-lon? - marksteadman
http://whatsmylatlon.com

======
tzs
They should drop the needless extra digits. There is no way that they know my
position (or anyone's position) accurately enough to need to report it to a
resolution of approximately 100 nanometers.

------
xPaw
Not bad, but you should get rid of jQuery, it's absolutely not needed in here.

